# Replacing my houseplant with another, is this one safe?



## HelloFenne

Hello everyone!

Recently Jimmy and Kimmy have been showing an increased interest in my ivy plants, which are toxic to them. I have always been able to keep them away from it since they never really showed interest, but these days I have to take the plants down and hide them. They make up for a lot of decoration in my place though, so I'm looking for a budgie-safe alternative. My ivy plants were hanging in pots in front of the window, so I need a replacement hanging plant.

A plant that caught my attention is called 'Aeschynanthus Japhrolepis'. But I can't find an English translation for it, or clear information if it is safe for budgies or not. All I got to know is that it is some kind of 'lipstick plant', and those seem to be safe for parrots. Do you think this one is safe? I have a link to the website where I found the plant here: https://www.bakker.com/en-gb/p/lipstick-hanging-plant-japhrolepis-M53799

If it isn't safe, or if it isn't sure, do you know any other hanging plants that are not too hard to take care of? I don't mind if they flower or not, I just love the green waterfall effect.

Also, to be clear: I will still not let them eat it or just roam in it. I'll clean the plants thoroughly before hanging them in their place too. I just want to reduce the risks. They can be super fast and sneaky, so I want to make sure that whenever something might happen, I don't have to worry about toxicity in the first place.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Caralit

Hi! I'm not exactly experienced, but i found this website and it shows safe and non safe plants for birds! I looked for the keyword Lipstick Plant, and it says it's safe for budgies! Here's the link ^^
Toxic and Non Tox Plants Shrubs Trees : Responsive Sheffield Blue Zen Cart Template, by Picaflor Azul


----------



## RavensGryf

Here is also a list of *unsafe* plants (houseplants, shrubs, trees). http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-bud...-poisonous-budgies-other-toxic-materials.html


----------



## HelloFenne

Thank you both very much!

The site I found about Lipstick plants being safe was another one than the one Caralit posted here, so that is nice to see. Lipstickplant (or Aeschynanthus) is a genus covering about 150 species of plants, so can I assume they are all safe? 

The problem is that in most lists, both toxic and non-toxic, the plant simply isn't listed, unless, only sometimes, as the safe Lipstickplant.


----------



## Caralit

HelloFenne said:


> Thank you both very much!
> 
> The site I found about Lipstick plants being safe was another one than the one Caralit posted here, so that is nice to see. Lipstickplant (or Aeschynanthus) is a genus covering about 150 species of plants, so can I assume they are all safe?
> 
> The problem is that in most lists, both toxic and non-toxic, the plant simply isn't listed, unless, only sometimes, as the safe Lipstickplant.


Ah, that makes sense. I think it would cover the majority. I don't know much about plants but aspire to learn more. I would assume they are safe though!


----------



## JRS

Spider plants are safe and usually easy to find, inexpensive and easy to care for - That plant does looks lovely though!


----------



## FaeryBee

*This is the link I generally refer members to with regard to safe/non-safe houseplants:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339162-houseplants-safe-toxic.html*


----------



## HelloFenne

Thank you!

Unfortunately it also isn't listed in the link from FaeryBee, it is the list I checked the first. 

I had considered spider plants too, but they don't have the cute little leaves. But I think to be fully safe I will get one of those anyway. Better to be safe than sorry .

I was hoping someone here would be familiar with the plant, but I guess it's a more common plant here than in other places.

Thanks for all the input, and I will go and get a spider plant to be safe!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sorry we weren't able to be more help.
You might consider contacting an Avian Specialist to ask for advice with regard to the plant. :hug:*


----------

